# underlayment



## crumb (Nov 11, 2011)

I was a roofer for a couple years and then did roofing estimating so I know roofing. It has been a couple years since then and now I am having my home built here in Utah and was noticing them shingle my roof with no underlayment. I never knew the codes for roofing when I was doing it. I was just trained on the right way and I thought that included underlayment and ice/water shield in the valleys and eaves.
am I right to think he did it wrong? This is against building code right? I don't know what to do about it. This builder has been a real jerk from day one. I definitely chose poorly but what do I do now? The roof is completely shingled now.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

What does the contract say? What did the builder say when you questioned why they were not putting underlayment down? Why on earth did you let them finish if this wasn't the way you wanted something to be done?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

The shingle wrapper's by all maker say they require underlay. I'm sure hte builder will be glad to tear it off and put it back on correctly, for free with a smile when you show him the wrapper. Last I heard, it was code in all the states anyway.
You'll be fine with a new roof.


----------



## desilu24 (Nov 15, 2011)

T he contractor is tottaly wrong you must always have underlayment because if water gets in through your shingles for one reason or another your underlayment might just be your saving grace not to mention other kinds of moisture problems that may occur and rot your plywood.


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like you got quite a roofer to do the job...Saved himself 2 to 3 hundred dollars, but when he has to replace it...He should Learn by his mistakes, but look close...that probably isn't the only thing he forgot....


----------

